# Sprint bird



## DaveHawk (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't watch TV hunting shows. John Coit taught me what I needed to know way back when. Monday morning my 3rd morning in the woods I needed a Lot of patience this morning , one of the maple calls and Black African striker keep them hot, Gobbling all over the farm. At 9:00 I got multiple gobbles from across the dirt road, so I put the call down and picked up my cell phone a played spades. then 9:50 I looked up to see 2 hens about 75 yards out and here come the Quad brothers side by side cresting the hill @ 150 yards. @50 yards out they were like storm troopers side by side, fanning, gobbling. Avian Jake Deke did this 2 year old in . 1" & 10.5" It was fun , 1st time for me to see bird circle the wagon so to say. About the 5th time around they simultaneously hit that jake and then the beat down. So cool. I picked the biggest brother out and gave him a dirt nap.
I use a military grade netting set up at 3' the wholes in the netting are just big enough to get a picture through.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Ray D (Apr 11, 2017)

Sounds like a great hunt Dave.. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 11, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Sounds like a great hunt Dave.. Congratulations.


Ray it was one of the best , thanks


----------



## Ray D (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful piece of property your on. What state are you hunting?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats David nice looking bird.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 11, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Beautiful piece of property your on. What state are you hunting?


Va. Near Front Royal


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats! What a beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice gobbler Dave.....well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats! I'm jealous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 24, 2017)

Passed on a Jake Sunday. Friday and Saturday mornings were a bust. Hens keep the Toms busy all morn.


----------

